# Act Of Kindness Ends In Murder



## Iwander (Apr 9, 2019)

https://abc13.com/good-samaritan-paying-for-meals-shot-to-death-at-waffle-house/5239836/
Just sad.


----------



## VeryBecoming (Apr 10, 2019)

I don't understand people.


*Waffle House good Samaritan shot to death paying for meals, handing out $20 bills*

By KARMA ALLEN
Tuesday, April 9th, 2019 7:07AM
A good Samaritan was fatally shot over the weekend while handing out $20 bills and paying for meals at a Florida restaurant, according to police. 

Police arrested Ezekiel Hicks, 25, on murder charges early Sunday in the death of 41-year-old Craig Brewer, who was shot and killed at a Waffle House, in Gainesville, Florida, just a few miles west of the University of Florida. 


Officials with the Alachua County Sheriff's Office said the restaurant's surveillance camera captured an altercation between the two on video. Witnesses said the victim was arguing with a female acquaintance of the suspect, who was reportedly upset because Brewer's generosity didn't include her. 

Hicks intervened and got into a physical altercation with the victim, police said. At one point, Hicks left the Waffle House and retrieved a 9mm Glock pistol, which was later recovered at the scene, according to the sheriff's office. 

The altercation "lasted only a few seconds" and ended with Hicks firing multiple shots towards the victim's head, killing him on the scene, the sheriff's office said. 

Lt. Brett Rhodenizer, an Alachua County Sheriff's Office spokesman, said officers received a call about the restaurant reaching its maximum capacity and were en route when the shooting occurred. 

"They feel like they were so close and just far enough away to where they couldn't change the outcome," Rhodenizer told ABC News on Monday. "This incident went from a verbal altercation to a homicide in minutes, if not seconds." 


"The speed at which it happened and how quickly it went so bad -- for both the victim and the suspect -- is really kind of the thing that resonates the most with a lot of the folks that have been a part of the investigation," he added. 

Hicks was arrested in the parking lot, where he admitted to shooting Brewer, according to the sheriff's office. Investigators are now looking to see if the victim may have had a prior issue with the suspect or his acquaintance that led to the argument. 

"The why of this case will persist for days and weeks as we conduct follow-up interviews, but the how is incredibly straightforward," Rhodenizer said. "Out of all the investigations that I've seen, very seldom do you have an incident from start to finish on video that ends in a murder. 

"It was literally in the single digits worth of minutes from the time we received the initial call from the Waffle House, saying, 'Hey, there's too many people here, we'd like a hand clearing the restaurant,' to deputies are on the scene, told about a shooting, and we have a suspect in custody and a firearm recovered." 

Hicks was being held without bail on charges of premeditated murder in the first degree and carrying an unlicensed firearm. His attorney did not immediately respond to requests for comment from ABC News.


----------



## Kanky (Apr 10, 2019)

Black people are still eating at Waffle House?


----------



## Laela (Apr 11, 2019)

Such foolishness to be mad someone didn't  pay for your meal?? I don't eat at that establishment..why is this place even still open... it's  like a gathering  spot for the lowest of the low, and I don't  mean economically  poor people.


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Apr 11, 2019)

Well, who's going to pay for her meals now?


----------



## chocolat79 (Apr 11, 2019)

So senseless. Can’t even do nice things for people anymore. SMH.


----------



## weaveadiva (Apr 14, 2019)

VeryBecoming said:


> Investigators are now looking to see if the victim may have had a prior issue with the suspect or his acquaintance that led to the argument.


I'm wondering this as well. If he was passing out money to random people, why not her?

Not saying he was obligated to. Just wondering what made her different. 

I never understood how people can leave a scene and return to kill someone. You had time to leave the drama, go elsewhere to cool down and come to your senses but instead you return and take a life. I just don't get it.


----------



## Theresamonet (Apr 14, 2019)

What is in the syrup at Waffle House?


----------



## Laela (Apr 16, 2019)

Update:   How is it a witness *is the cousin of both men*, who don't know each other...flabbergasted!

*A man was paying for meals and handing out $20 bills at a Waffle House when he was shot to death*
By Ryan Prior and LaRell Reynolds, CNN

Updated 5:19 PM ET, Wed April 10, 2019






Ezekiel Hicks, 25, is charged with first-degree murder.
(CNN)Craig Brewer was at a Waffle House in Gainesville, Florida, at nearly 3 in the morning Sunday, not far from the University of Florida campus.

He was in a generous mood, walking from table to table and picking up the tab for customers' late-night meals. He handed others a $20 bill. It wasn't the first time he's paid for strangers' meals at Waffle House, his cousin, Deborah Jenkins, told CNN.
Jenkins said that the father of two was raising people's spirits early that morning and someone even posted a Snapchat video of Brewer tipping the waiters.
Meanwhile, the Waffle House was getting crowded with people coming by after the nearby bars closed. Things started getting unruly, Alachua County Sheriff's Office spokesman Brett Rhodenizer told CNN, and someone called 911 to have officers settle down the crowd.


Then Brewer, 41, spoke to one woman about paying for her meal, and the conversation turned sour.




Craig Brewer, who died at 41.

Another of Brewer's cousins, Rasheeda Davis, was with Brewer at the Waffle House. Davis told CNN the woman arguing with Brewer "said she would spit in his face." Davis added, "It was all petty," noting that the situation didn't appear to be extreme.

But a man, Ezekiel Hicks, was with the woman arguing with Brewer, according the police report. Hicks left the restaurant and came back with a 9mm Glock pistol concealed in his pants pocket, a witness told sheriff's deputies.

The police report says a surveillance camera in the restaurant shows Hicks take the handgun from his pants, point it at Brewer's' head and fire multiple rounds.

Hicks, 25, is being held at the Alachua County Jail on charges of first-degree murder and carrying an unlicensed firearm. His attorney did not immediately respond to a request for comment from CNN.

*'I wasn't expecting to hear of my cousin killing my cousin'*

Jenkins finds herself in an unusual predicament now.

She said Brewer had given her money in the past when she was in a bind, and he often kept her and others "laughing" and "smiling."

"He was always generous," she said.

But she isn't just the victim's cousin, she's his alleged killer's cousin as well. Jenkins said she got a call around 3:45 that morning and rushed to the restaurant, where she saw "everybody was crying."

There she learned more details of the night that has torn apart two different families of which she's a member.
"I wasn't expecting to hear of my cousin killing my cousin," she said.

After shooting Brewer, Hicks walked out of the restaurant, according to the police report. Officers arrived to find Hicks in the Waffle House parking lot, Rhodenizer said. They reported that Hicks approached them and admitted he'd shot Brewer.

Though Jenkins is linked to both men, she said she didn't think Hicks and Brewer knew each other.
"Ezekiel is my cousin as well. He's not a bad guy. He just made a terrible decision," she said.

Jennifer Matthews contributed to this story.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Apr 16, 2019)

What is with The Waffle House?


----------



## 1QTPie (Apr 17, 2019)

"He was always generous," she said.

*But she isn't just the victim's cousin, she's his alleged killer's cousin as well. *Jenkins said she got a call around 3:45 that morning and rushed to the restaurant, where she saw "everybody was crying."

There she learned more details of the night that has torn apart two different families of which she's a member.
"I wasn't expecting to hear of my cousin killing my cousin," she said.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Apr 17, 2019)

Laela said:


> Update:   How is it a witness *is the cousin of both men*, who don't know each other...flabbergasted!
> 
> *A man was paying for meals and handing out $20 bills at a Waffle House when he was shot to death*
> By Ryan Prior and LaRell Reynolds, CNN
> ...


She wasn't a witness. She got the call at 3:45 AM that her cousin was shot and came to the restaraunt. Only to realize her cousin did the shooting. Totally random I suppose.

The issue is the woman who was mad her meal wasn't paid for. Where is she? Who is she? She ought to be found complicit.


----------



## Laela (Apr 17, 2019)

^^Thanks for correction... I mixed her up with the other cousin who was there during the shooting... so many cousins.. lol ..


----------

